# Target, in Colorado, needs a new loving home



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello everyone It has been a long time since I posted about the little baby pigeon I found beneath the sign of a Target retail store. The humane society wouldn't help, but you showed me how to hand feed and raise him to adulthood. "Target" is now a full grown healthy bird, but I think his life would be much better with a pigeon fancier who can either give him free-flight, or a flight cage or even a coup with other pigeons(although, he really likes watching TV). He is not cuddly or physically affectionate, but he does come when called (or coo'ed to) and is extremely tame. He is a finger-pecker, and he likes to coo and strut..which is why I think he'd love a home with other pigeons or an experienced pigeon-owner. My own life style doesn't allow him to get out of his cage much, so I'd like to find him a new home. Please let me know if you have room to adopt him.


----------

